# Teich stilllegen?



## korby (6. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen 1000 Liter Pe- Miniteich im Garten und muss ihn jetzt für ein paar Jahre stilllegen.
Sprich Fische raus, Pflanzen raus und natürlich Wasser auch raus.
Aber wie geht es jetzt weiter?
Soll ich den leeren Teich mit Sand auffüllen und dann abdecken?
Oder nur leer machen und dann abdecken, aber dann werden bestimmt die Seitenwände im laufe der Zeit eingedrückt und Wasser sammelt sich bestimmt auch darin.
Wasser soll aber nicht, wegen der Mücken und des Bewuchses, ich will den Teich ja in ein paar Jahren wieder aktivieren.
Also es währe klasse, ein paar Vorschläge zu lesen.
Wünsche euch ein schönes Osterfest.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Joerg (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich stilllegen?*

Hallo Andy,
ich hab in meinen alten Fertigteich unten ein Loch gemacht und nutze ihn nun als Pflanzbeet.
Auch ein Moorbeet ist denkbar. Unten mit Eimern Leerräume schaffen und dann Torf rein.


----------



## korby (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich stilllegen?*

Danke für den Tip,
aber ich will den Teich in ein paar Jahren wieder als Teich nutzen.
Wie bekomme ich dann das Loch wieder zu und dauerhaft dicht?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Moonlight (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich stilllegen?*

Warum willst Du denn denn jetzt tot machen und in paar Jahren wieder aktivieren?
Welchen Sinn soll das denn haben 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich stilllegen?*

Hallo Andy,
das Loch sollte sich recht einfach wieder zukleben lassen.
Bei einem Moorbeet kannst du ihn so lassen. Ich denke aber kaum, dass du das dann wieder entfernen wirst.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich stilllegen?*

Hi,

PE läßt sich nicht ordentlich kleben. Würde daher unten lieber kein Loch reinbohren wenn er vieleicht wieder im Betrieb genommen werden soll denn die Gefahr das er dann nicht wieder richtig dicht wird ist gegeben:beten

MfG Frank


----------



## Patrick K (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich stilllegen?*

Hallo Andy
Baue dir das ein, was hier alle fürchten.evil:evil
Fülle den Teich mit Torf und Erde, bau dir ein Moorbeet und dann setze dir eine" Anti -Kapilarsperre"   rings um das Moorbeet.Dann brauchst du kein Loch zu bohren
Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Wuzzel (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich stilllegen?*

Ich tippe mal das bei Euch Nachwuchs ansteht und Ihr ggf. aus Sicherheitsaspekten den Teich dicht machen wollt. Ein anderer Grund fällt mir irgendwie nicht ein. 

Was hälst Du denn davon den Teich mit einem Gitter abzudecken, darauf Steine und unten Wasserrein, was dann wie ein Steinbrunnen plätschert.  

So ähnlich wie in dem Video ab 1:50 erklärt.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0W8BT_UTz0&feature=related[/yt]

Das ist auch dekorativ und lässt sich sicher schnelle Rückbauen aals ein Moorbeet, da wäre es doch echt schade drum, die gerade eingewachsenen Pflanzen nach wenigen Jahren wieder raus zu rupfen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Matthais31 (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich stilllegen?*

einfach nicht machen und brach liegen lassen mit wasser und Pflanzen Fische raus und gut da brauchst du nichts machen durch die Pflanzen regelt sich das selbst


----------



## Kolja (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich stilllegen?*

Hallo,

also wenn es wegen der Kinder ist, würde ich es auch so wie Wuzzel machen. Mein erster "Teich" war eine Grube mit Folie und jede Menge Steinen drin. Eine Solarpumpe, ein schöner Stein zum sitzen, ein Matschbecken. Den Kindern hat es gefallen und ich musste mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## korby (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teich stilllegen?*

Hallo,
Danke für vielen Idee.
Es ist nicht wegen der Kinder, ich habe in den nächsten Jahren einfach niemanden, der sich um den Teich kümmern kann.
Ich glaube die Idee mit dem Fische raus, alles andere bleibt drin und der Teich soll sich selbst regeln, ist mein Favorit.
Loch reinbohren bestimmt kein Problem, aber später wieder dicht bekommen dann doch schon eher.
Oder hat da noch jemand eine andere Idee?
Danke ersteinmal dafür und noch einen schönen Start in eine hoffentlich kurze Arbeitswoche.

Gruß
Andy


----------

